
US Senate votes to let ISPs share web browsing history without permission - guelo
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/23/15026666/senate-broadband-privacy-rules-congressional-review-act-fcc-vote
======
uptown
Do these assholes just sit around all day thinking of ways to extract another
dollar from the system to keep lobbyist contributions flowing?

~~~
mjolk
I'm not sure that my response helps build a constructive discussion, but I'd
suggest that you at least have the direction reversed (lobbyists propose
actions, the "assholes" (as you put it) vote as they're told).

